# RAC meeting...who'll be there



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Well we are all but done with the waterfowl RAC meetings. The final two meetings are tonight and tomorrow night. Who is planning to attend and show their support or opposition to the suggested changes to this year’s waterfowl regulations?

Aug. 4 – CR
CR RAC – 6:30 PM
Central Region Conference Center
1115 N. Main Street, Springville

Aug. 5 – NR
NR RAC – 6 PM
Brigham City Community Center
24 N. 300 W., Brigham City

I will be to the North Region meeting tomorrow night. I will be wearing a bright red Wild Over Wood Ducks shirt with two noisy children in tow, unless I am lucky enough to get a baby sitter. Come say hello if you are there.

Joel


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I could come and give my option the mms.But I will not be able to make it to ether one.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

I plan on heading up to Brigham. If anyone wants to car pool up right after work
shoot me a P.M. and we'll get it arranged.

I work off of 3300 south in Salt Lake


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i think i can go. i wonder if they will give any report on how the snow goose hunt went up here in box elder and if it will happen again next year.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would like to go BUT I'll be working @ the 2nd job.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I will be there on Wednesday. I will be leaving Bountiful around 5:00 if anyone needs a ride.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> i think i can go. i wonder if they will give any report on how the snow goose hunt went up here in box elder and if it will happen again next year.


Sprig it looks like they will be talking about last year's spring snow hunt. I would still encourage you to attend the RAC but here is what I found on the agenda for tonight and tomorrow nights meeting.



> White goose populations in the Pacific Flyway continue to do well and exceeded 1 million geese during the December survey in 2007. In response to growing populations, and to increasing agricultural damage complaints, the Division extended the white goose season into March in 2008, and increased the daily bag to 10/day. Preliminary harvest estimates based on hunter interviews suggests that we may have harvested up to 4,500 white geese in this new season. The Division will be recommending continuation of this season.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> I would like to go BUT I'll be working @ the 2nd job.


That is no excuse Richy. Tell the job where to shove it and get to the meeting. :wink:


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I will be hitting the Central meeting tonight. Come say hi if you see me. I will have a grey UMMA shirt on and a Waterfowl Addiction visor.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Joel you know I will be there!!!!!! good thing I work in Brigham!!!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

ill be there as well.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe we'll have roughly 15-20 UMMA members in attendance tonight possibly more. The meeting last night was very enlightening. 
As mentioned if your a member of the UMMA and don't have a T-Shirt let me know and I'll bring one up for you tonight.
See ya tonight.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i'll be there.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Me too!!!


----------

